# UCL - UCL Resources



## Joe Blow (23 June 2004)

This one has been teetering on the brink for a few years now, raising more funds time and time again through placements.

It is still yet to earn any real money and now that all thie middle-east hoo-hah has blown up it's zinc project in Iran is on the skids.

I once got burnt big-time with this one. Anyone have anything positive to say?


----------



## Purchaser (5 December 2005)

*UCL - Union Resources*

I have been checking up on Union Resources (UCL) and found the company most interesting. With prices on zinc going up with increasing demand. Maybe this stock could hit the sky within a few years?
Look at some facts that I found at their website: http://www.unionresources.com.au/

Todays trade is 0,083
Please give me some comments on this

UCL: MEHDIABAD – A Giant Resource 
•World’s largest known undeveloped resource of zinc

In Ground Resource:  
15.7 million tonnes of zinc
5 million tonnes of lead
350 million ounces of silver 

•Compares in size with other giant zinc projects: e.g. Century and Red Dog. 
•Fully developed expected to produce: 5% world’s zinc
•For around 30-50 years
•The Project will not use any existing zinc refineries

UCL: MEHDIABAD – Processing Plants
Two processing plants were proposed in the Pre-feasibility study

OXIDE PLANT:  160,000 tpa Zinc Metal 
•Construction planned to commence 2006, commissioning 2008

SULPHIDE PLANT: 340,000 tpa zinc metal 
•In 2 stages each of around 160,000 tpa 
•Construction planned 2011 onwards 

TOTAL METAL PROJECTION (Fully Developed): 
•500,000 tonnes per annum zinc metal 
•180,000 tonnes per annum lead and silver concentrates

UCL: MEHDIABAD – Economics      

A Very Robust Project
•Projected operating cost US$600 per tonne of zinc
•NPV of the Project is above US$1000 million at current zinc prices (12% discount).
•IRR is 28% on a project basis at current zinc prices
•Projected cash surplus at full production of around US$300 million per annum

UCL:  MEHDIABAD – Project Status 
•Resource and metallurgical variability data base expected be completed October 2005
•Pilot plant testing is being conducted by Tecnicas Reunidas in Spain

Bankable Feasibility Study (BFS)  
•BFS being conducted by Aker Kvaerner Australia (AKA)
•In their March 2005 Progress Report AKA considered the project “ environmentally and technically feasible”
•Next Progress Report expected in November 2005
•Environmental and hydrology studies being conducted by Golder Associates
•Geotechnical studies being conducted by Coffeys International


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2005)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*



			
				Purchaser said:
			
		

> I have been checking up on Union Resources (UCL) and found the company most interesting. With prices on zinc going up with increasing demand. Maybe this stock could hit the sky within a few years?
> Look at some facts that I found at their website: http://www.unionresources.com.au/
> 
> Todays trade is 0,083
> ...




What about ZFX? is that going to do well also?

Thanks

MS


----------



## macca (5 December 2005)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*

I think the sovereign risk is what is holding it back.

Macca


----------



## Purchaser (5 December 2005)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*

MS

I just entered the ASX "world" a couple of days ago..
ZFX is a total different company, a big player.

I am just interested in upcoming companies where I think market has undervalued the potential. UCL is one of them that really got my attention
Check it up and post your comments.

I'm looking for a interesting discussion.


----------



## Purchaser (5 December 2005)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*

macca

You are probably right.
My idea is that along with increasing demand the worlds big players in zinc will look for companys like UCL and just buy them for a lot of cash.
Todays market cap is just 53 million...


----------



## Purchaser (6 December 2005)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*

Union Resources has been granted an exploration licence for 25 years   
Check it out:

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=6856


----------



## michael_selway (31 July 2006)

*Re: Union Resources - a lot of Zinc*



			
				Purchaser said:
			
		

> Union Resources has been granted an exploration licence for 25 years
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=6856




http://www.smh.com.au/news/BUSINESS...anian-zinc-mine/2006/07/31/1154198039935.html



> Union positive about Iranian zinc mine
> July 31, 2006 - 7:39AM
> 
> Mining investment company Union Resources Ltd says a mine it wants to build in Iran with two joint venture partners could be the second biggest zinc metal mine in the world.
> ...




thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

I saw UCL volumes way up and checked ann,

They have recieved the following assays,



Re: Second significant copper intersection at Mehdiabad Union Resources Limited (Union) advises that sampling and assaying of drill hole 5302 on the western side of the Mehdiabad zinc, lead and silver deposit in Iran has produced the following result:
*Cut off of 1% Copper:
40.1m @ 2.1% Cu from 92.9m
Cut off of 2% Copper:
21.1m @ 2.4% Cu from 92.9m*

The copper mineralisation is hosted by hematitic (and goethitic) gossan with substantial amounts of barite, at the base of the Abkouh Formation, which is stratigraphically located above the zinc, lead, silver resource, predominantly in what has been regarded as waste rock, in the proposed Mehdiabad super pit. The average core recovery for the whole zone is 74.4% with core loss due to poorly consolidated sections within the gossan. Core recovery
for the higher grade zone was 89%.

Hole 5302 is located approximately 120m north of drill hole 8416, which recorded a zone of *35m @ 4.3% Cu from 167m from the same stratigraphic position, and hence the intersections are considered significant.*

*However, Union is awaiting the results of about 9 more holes currently being assayed, prior to having an independent copper resource estimate made.*


Stock is at all time lows, I think its a dog, but those are some damn good copper intersections and with Zinc at record levels, who knows maybe someone will buyout UCL for its huge deposit, after all someone bought out Tethyan Copper whose massive deposit was in between Pakistan Indian war zone


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

my my that was fun


In at 0.042 out at 0.047 very nice profit for a 30 minute impulsive day trade


----------



## two40 (5 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00664721

is this stock gonna keep rising?


----------



## Ken (16 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

They have the resources.  but have you seen the costs involved.

their review says they will be making 15% profit.  the project is costing over $1 billion dollars...

anyone else disagree.

if price of Zinc falls they would be making a loss

if it was an australian based company it be $1 plus.. but IRan there is a lot of risk in that itself.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (17 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

UCL Executive Summary states:

The plant should produce 300,000 tonnes of zinc metal per annum, plus a further 100,000 tonnes in concentrates.
Capital cost is US$1645m.
Operating cost is $291 per tonne of Zinc metal, after allowing for lead and silver credits.
The price of zinc can fall an awful long way before they can't make a decent profit.

Ignoring the concentrates, at 300,000 tonnes p.a, if zinc drops to US$3,000/t say, and profit margin is 15%, that's a profit for UCL (40% share) of about $A70m per annum. Current market cap is $33m, so there's a prospective p/e of under 0.5.

I am pretty sure they would be able to use early revenues to pay some of the capital cost.

I have just bought into UCL - partly because of these calcs, but also because 
I think we'll see a sea-change re Iran over the next year or two, which could be of immense benefit to UCL.

With the Democrats half-way into the driving seat in the US, the attitude to Iraq, Iran and others is likely to change for the better. Anything which improves relations between Iran and the West will help to reduce the political risk for UCL.

There was an article in The Times (UK) reprinted today in The Australian on page "The World 11" (inside back page of main paper). Also online at http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20772089-31477,00.html

The article draws a parallel between Iraq and the Vietnam war, and concludes that "the reintegration of Iran into the community of nations" could be a possible outcome.

It's worth reading the whole article.

I don't expect UCL to rocket up overnight, but I do think a sea-change re Iran could lead to a long upward move. I certainly hope so!


----------



## Ken (17 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Will they be producing ZINC in the short term? Or is this a 3-5 year investment?


----------



## EasternGrey1 (18 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Obviously you can speculate that UCL will fluctuate in the short term, but I am definitely looking at it as long term. Yes, 3-5 years probably, until the value of its deposit ex political risk is reasonably reflected in the share price (maybe 70c to $1).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

I day traded this stock but would never consider it an investment which I'd be willing to hold for more than a few hours due to the following words

'Crazy' 

'Iranian'

'Nuclear'

'Extremeists'

and finally

'George Bush'

Theres just wayyyyy to much country risk for me, but thats me


----------



## EasternGrey1 (20 November 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

The time when there's nothing to worry about is the time to get out of the market!! Without worry, there's no upside.

The point about UCL is that there ARE all these worries - or rather, there have been. The way I see it, the worries over "axis of evil" Iran, its nuclear aspirations, Iraq, George Bush, etc, may have reached a peak. Iraq has clearly reached the point where the US has to get out, it may be a devastating PR blow for GWB, but it will help the ME political situation, GWB goes in 2008 anyway, and he doesn't matter that much in the meantime because the Democrats control Congress and the Senate. 

World politics will move on, as suggested by The Times article. Ahmedinejad will likely move on too, as there is a large body of reasonable people in Iran who are opposed to him. When (IMHO not "if") the sea-change occurs, UCL will likely be in the "sweet spot".

And if I'm wrong, I've only lost 4 cents!


----------



## comptec (7 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

wow trade halt today  sounds like bad news

anyone care to comment?


----------



## sleeper88 (7 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Well not all trading halts result in bad news, but this time for UCL, it is bad news. Read todays announcement, it can be found on the asx site.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I day traded this stock but would never consider it an investment which I'd be willing to hold for more than a few hours due to the following words
> 
> 'Crazy'
> 
> ...




Looks like my foresight was 20/20 on this one


----------



## niknah (8 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

I once worked with a guy who used to be a part of the old CIA sponsored goverment in Iran, pre-revolution.  When he didn't get his way with something he used to brag about how in the old days he would just order people to be shot when they didn't do what he told them too.  Those guys just do whatever they wanna.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (8 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Looks like my foresight was 20/20 on this one




I'll give you 7/20  - UCL is only down 1.4c from 4c. (so far ...)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				EasternGrey1 said:
			
		

> I'll give you 7/20  - UCL is only down 1.4c from 4c. (so far ...)




Hmmm  yeah your right, we should buy UCL back up........ I mean its not that bad......

I mean its only the Crazy Iranian Govt trying to kick em out........

Yeah not that bad at all.......

I mean whats the worst that could happen? ..............


I know Iran may test a Nuke on UCL's Mehibad Project!  : 

I was 20/20 with my prediction that Iran has waaayyyyy tooo much Political Risk


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I was 20/20 with my prediction that Iran has waaayyyyy tooo much Political Risk




Yeh ok then your the best.
Is that the sort of response you were looking for.


----------



## comptec (11 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

all bull**** from Iranian to me

closing high and all

someone must love it when it's cheap or it's a planned work from those Iranian ****s

ahhhhh well ... i'll buy in when it's like .005 per share


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh ok then your the best.
> Is that the sort of response you were looking for.




That time of month for you Niz?   


Re UCL It got dumped to 1.4c now its recovered all the way back to 3c, crazy


----------



## Broadside (12 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmm  yeah your right, we should buy UCL back up........ I mean its not that bad......
> 
> I mean its only the Crazy Iranian Govt trying to kick em out........
> 
> ...




YT most people in this stock were well aware of the massive political risk, now suppose it was 10-1 getting the project off the ground but the payoff is 40-1....the chances are you will lose your money but for those with an appetite for risk it is worth the punt, investing across 10 such stocks you will probably lose on 9 of them but the 10th sees you well ahead


----------



## EasternGrey1 (13 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> YT most people in this stock were well aware of the massive political risk, now suppose it was 10-1 getting the project off the ground but the payoff is 40-1....the chances are you will lose your money but for those with an appetite for risk it is worth the punt, investing across 10 such stocks you will probably lose on 9 of them but the 10th sees you well ahead




Neatly put. [I'm still looking for another 6 or 7 to make up the 10, any bright ideas??]

Back to 0.04 today on no news. Just mo-mos riding the bounce, or something more significant? Any ideas??


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Short lived I'm afraid unless this high taken out.


----------



## Broadside (13 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Short lived I'm afraid unless this high taken out.




for it to gain any traction they need to get the project moving forward and get financing, 99% of the market thinks they have no chance which is why it is sub 4c and not 20c...if they got it off the ground it would be a dollar but obviously a highly unlikely outcome


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Tech I don't think thats the right chart


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Hahahaha.

Your right,Have no idea what chart that is but sure as hell if it doesnt break that high its not going anywhere.

Hahahaha. Thats funny!!


----------



## petee (30 November 2007)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

hi all..has anyone heard that UCL is about to get the the go ahead to start mining the huge mehdiabad deposit in iran..if this is true it would be huge for UCL????anyone heard anything


----------



## comptec (19 May 2008)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

what's with the high volume recently?

I hope more high volume and increase in share price. 

It's been so long since anything interesting happen to this dodgy share.


----------



## roland (23 June 2008)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

Nice bit of news late Friday has pushed UCL up 140%:



> *Namibian Phosphate Project*
> Union Resources Limited (“Union”) announces that it has acquired Namibian
> company Sea Phosphates (Namibia) Pty Limited (“SPL”). SPL holds two Exclusive Prospecting Licences nos. 3414 and 3415 (“the EPLs”) issued by the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy for Phosphates and Precious Stones.
> 
> The EPLs lie approximately 60km offshore from the coast of Namibia between Walvis Bay and Luderitz (refer attached diagram). The combined total area of the EPLs is 200,000 ha.




Another one I missed !

Congrats to all holders


----------



## troy maclure (23 June 2008)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

What happened with this stock today it travelled to the dizzy heights of over 4c per share and fell back to 2.6c with 84million shares traded what is going on


----------



## michael_selway (23 June 2008)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*



roland said:


> Nice bit of news late Friday has pushed UCL up 140%:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thing is if it "failed" to produce with its big Zinc mine, why do they think they can produce with thsi phosphate mine etc?

thx

MS


----------



## petee (8 August 2008)

*Re: UCL - Union Resources*

UCL is on the way to huge things.

The spike we saw in June is nothing compared to what we will see later this month IN MY OPINION once the resource is estimated and released to the market.JORC i read in the Namibian announcement in June wqas due in 2 months and that date is coming fast


----------



## puntersteve (19 January 2011)

*UCL*

can anyone shed some light on the high trade today


----------

